# Hi all



## Terry (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi, im Terry i live in the U.K. im just getting into this, since i met my new girlfriend who is an entomologist and she started bringing her work home.  now im hooked


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Jayson16 (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome Terry.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2007)

welcome from OHIO


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Terrry  

Give your GF a round of applause!


----------



## Guest_Terry_* (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome peps

im sure ill have fun

Terry


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome! What did your girlfriend bring home?


----------



## Deutschherper (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

